# Pressure Washer usage



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the mud like this?










then put 100ml of Aldi APC or Karcher rm555 in a spray bottle topped up with 900ml of water and apply, to the wheels, lower body and tailgate.










then I left that to saturate while I set up the power washer










applied the shampoo this time some Armorall heavy duty wash 30ml+270ml of water in the detergent tank.

After a few mins to dwell










then rinse off at high pressure in sweeping motion from top to bottom 1 panel at a time










Finally after a quick wipe with a synthetic chamois.

I purposely used low cost products to show that some are effective (look at the wheels now  ) and no sponge or mitt was used, camera was/is a SE K750i.
Hope that helps


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You stole my secret to a quick wash! :lol:

Although, i Foam with SnowFoam, then Rinse, then dry off with drying towel   

Good phone's aint they K750i's  :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> You stole my secret to a quick wash! :lol:
> 
> Although, i Foam with SnowFoam, then Rinse, then dry off with drying towel
> 
> Good phone's aint they K750i's  :lol:


The side shown was the cleanest , the back was awful, I wanted to demonstrate a filthy car wash without a mitt, as winter is coming, I know I will be able to get the car clean quickly and be back out of the cold weather :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't you think the Aldi APC will strip the wax/sealant? Maybe not in one go, but I'm sure it would after say 4 washes?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Don't you think the Aldi APC will strip the wax/sealant? Maybe not in one go, but I'm sure it would after say 4 washes?


No I don't the luhns site shows the ingredients , it is a citrus based cleaner and a PH7 so probably gentler than many shampoo's , I prefer to use this on wheels than any of the purpose wheel cleaners which are usually strong acids or cuastic alkalii


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The company i owned in a franchise does the same thing www.autoshine-express.co.uk not a way to clean a car imo! dirt is still on the car.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> The company i owned in a franchise not a way to clean a car imo! dirt is still on the car.


Please explain, as this is a sharing/learning forum


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> You stole my secret to a quick wash! :lol:
> 
> Although, i Foam with SnowFoam, then Rinse, then dry off with drying towel
> 
> Good phone's aint they K750i's  :lol:


Sorry Gaz, I see what you mean now, when I wash my own car (it would never be as dirty as the one in the pic which has not been washed for months) .

I wet the car with the PW , then apply via the PW, the shampoo (usually Swarfega powerwash) leave it for 2-5 mins depends on the outside temp, then rinse top to bottom, then open hose rinse. I don't usually dry it off, as the shampoo rinses well.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Please explain, as this is a sharing/learning forum


i think what he means is, there will still be dirt on the car when you come to wipe the water off at the end.

id use that method if i wasnt going to touch the car at all, say use some deionised water at the end, saves you scratching the car with any dirt that maybe left on the car


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> i think what he means is, there will still be dirt on the car when you come to wipe the water off at the end.
> 
> id use that method if i wasnt going to touch the car at all, say use some deionised water at the end, saves you scratching the car with any dirt that maybe left on the car


I don't touch the car at all, I only wiped this one to show the picture better, there was no visible film of dirt left on the vehicle, my car is red and shows the dirt like a black car, I don't have to wipe it after a wash.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Don't you think the Aldi APC will strip the wax/sealant? Maybe not in one go, but I'm sure it would after say 4 washes?


Some folk here reckon Megs NXT removes wax after a time, I'm not so sure, I have contacted Karcher who will confirm tomorrow if the RM555 universal cleaner is wax safe (Aldi APC and RM555 are very very similar) the TW universal cleaner is also wax safe.


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

you should start at the bottom and work up with the pressure washer spray, then you remove the chemical and dirt with the high presure spray rather than the chemical been washed off by the water running from the top of the car


----------

